# best place to buy 40gb ps3?



## gsd2000 (Jul 25, 2006)

Wheres the best place to buy a 40gb ps3, i have seen on sonystyle for £269 and just wanted to know if i could get a better deal somewhere else. Or are their any good blu ray bundles?


----------



## kryten14 (Oct 6, 2008)

Better off not bothering and spending the extra 30quid on an 80GB version


----------



## danj_1982 (Sep 16, 2007)

^^^^^^^ As above - you will need the bigger HDD with the ways most games install themselves these days!


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Or buy a 40gb and add £20 to the £30 saved and buy a 250gb hd from Dabs 

John


----------

